# Paracord Tools



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

What is your favorite, most trusted paracordsmithing tool? Give me some examples of the one you cannot live without! :cheers2:


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

small butane torch similar to this:









small jewlery pliers:








Ive also made a couple fids out of nitting needles but I dont use them as often.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

My most used tool besides my jig would be my pair of forceps.


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

Mine is an Xacto knife. Couldn't live without it.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Vin said:


> Mine is an Xacto knife. Couldn't live without it.


Thats ok for cutting paracord but how do you finish weaves like the the fish tail bracelet?


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

MrParacord said:


> Thats ok for cutting paracord but how do you finish weaves like the the fish tail bracelet?


Considering a single strand used, I would tie the end in a simple knot, cut, burn the ends and push them flat to make a rivet of sorts. That's how I finish all my projects. 

What I do with the end is pull the inners out a little, cut them off, so only the outer sheath is left on the end. Then I melt it so the rivet is as close to the color of the project as possible. If you melt it right, it won't char as much. :cheers2:


----------



## Paracord-Crafters (Mar 21, 2014)

The most used tool for us is a simple pair of very sharp high carbon scissors.. every project starts with a nice clean cut


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Paracord-Crafters said:


> The most used tool for us is a simple pair of very sharp high carbon scissors.. every project starts with a nice clean cut


So true.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Vin said:


> Considering a single strand used, I would tie the end in a simple knot, cut, burn the ends and push them flat to make a rivet of sorts. That's how I finish all my projects.
> 
> What I do with the end is pull the inners out a little, cut them off, so only the outer sheath is left on the end. Then I melt it so the rivet is as close to the color of the project as possible. If you melt it right, it won't char as much. :cheers2:


I would like to see a pic of some of your finished projects showing what you described above.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

My kit that I don't leave the house without. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## Technog33k (Apr 20, 2014)

That's a cool idea for a field surgical kit case. 


Norm - Technog33k


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

Yep payed $1 for it. Not including the tools. 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Mil_HandF said:


> View attachment 572
> 
> 
> My kit that I don't leave the house without.
> ...


Nice kit.


----------



## gumpy (Aug 16, 2013)

Great idea! Gonna try to copy it,, lol


----------



## Monte4283 (Jul 20, 2013)

My favorite paracord tool is the jig I made, Makes it so much easier to make them.


----------

